# Graves' Eye Disease: Immune Cell Linked to Inflammation and Scarring Identified



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Graves' Eye Disease: Immune Cell Linked to Inflammation and Scarring Identified

ScienceDaily (Jan. 15, 2010) - A cell type that causes significant scarring in lung disease appears to have a similar effect in Graves' disease, University of Michigan Health System researchers have found. The cells, called fibrocytes, are present at a higher than normal frequency in patients with Graves' disease, according to a new study, the first to associate fibrocytes with this autoimmune disease.

Much much more..........

http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2010/01/100109002318.htm


----------

